# Problem mit Netzwerk ->vserver.vxd



## Thunderbolt (25. März 2005)

Hallo Community,
 mein Zweitrechner lässt sich nicht mehr ins Netzwerk schalten, das Internet jedoch funktioniert problemlos. Ich denke das folgendes dafür verantwortlich ist.
  Während des Hochfahrens zeigt mein Computer folgende Fehlermeldung:

 "Eine Gerätedatei zum Ausführen von Windows oder einer Anwendung wurde nicht gefunden. Die Windows-Registrierung oder die System.INI verweißt aud die nicht mehr vorhandene Gerätedatei. Wenn die Datei absichtlich gelöscht wurde, deinstallieren Sie die entsprechende Anwendung mit dem Deinstallations- bzw. Installationsprogramm.
  Um weiterhin mit der Anwendung zu arbeiten, installieren Sie diese neu.

  vserver.vxd"

 Dieses Problem trat auf, als ich eine Formatierung des Rechners vornahm. Allerdings ist mir nicht bekannt, dass ich eine Datei absichtlich gelöscht habe oder dass irgendetwas schiefgelaufen ist. Desweiteren zeigt mir der Gerätemanager an, dass alles korrekt installiert ist.
  Meine Fragen: 1) Soll ich den Rechner erneut formatieren? (Das Problem kann wieder
                           auftauchen)
                        2) Was kann ich unternehmen, damit der Rechner einwandfrei läuft?

  Noch zur Information: Ich habe alle benötigten Netzwerkprotokolle installiert, jedoch
                                 kann ich nichts freigeben.


----------



## uemit1981 (25. März 2005)

Grüß ditsch, guck mal hier vorbei: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/194990/de


----------



## Thunderbolt (25. März 2005)

Vielen dank für den Link.


----------



## uemit1981 (25. März 2005)

Kein Problem 
 Gruß


----------

